# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Đẳng cấp VN

## thuty



----------


## nguyetnt

chỉ có ở Việt Nam

----------


## minmin

chuẩn không cần chỉnh,bức ảnh có lực sát thương cao đừng hỏi  :cuoi: )

----------

